# Looking for homes for homer babies near MN



## scubaklook (Jun 17, 2006)

We have 2 homing pigeons that we purchased last year. We started with 4 but 2 never came back after thier morning exercise one time. Well we thought the 2 we had were both males, but then they started building a nest so we gave them a bowl to build in and now we have 2 baby pigeons. I need to find a home for these guys because I dont have a real big loft and dont have any room to build a bigger one. The loft is 4x4x6 with a very small aviary attached. 

Anyway I am in Minneapolis MN area and would be willing to drive some to meet the right home. Also could someone tell me how old these babies are? How old should they be before going to a new home? I thought another few months, but then I remebered with homers they should go asap so they take to the new loft. Thanks I am kind of new at this it was quite a suprise.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi scubaklook,

Here's a link to the day to day developement of pigeons:

http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm

This should give you a good idea of how old your babies are.

fp


----------



## sumo82 (Aug 27, 2006)

just wondering, i know its been a couple months since your original post but, if you still have those pigeons for adoption, are you still looking to have someone take them off your hands?


----------

